
Ask HN: How to minimize recommendations - grafelic
I vehemently dislike all types of recommendations on the Internet, as I feel they narrow my point of view, and actively hinder me in discovering new areas of interest. I have been thinking I&#x27;m not the only one.<p>If you feel like me, which plugins, other software and&#x2F;or tactics would you recommend to minimize recommendations?
======
danieltillett
Very droll.

